
Show HN: A website to socialize through real life places/events - zarazas
https://www.plezzles.com
======
zarazas
Hey people at HackerNews, I want to present to you my side project I have been
working on for the past half year. It is supposed to be a website to share and
find cool places and events in your area and connect with like-minded people
through communities(chat-rooms). Hope you like it, feedback is always
appreciated :)

